# Honest Kitchen Question



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I just received my order for Honest Kitchen Preference as an additive to Zappa's raw. He has been doing amazing on the raw BTW. My question is, what is the best way to do the Honest Kitchen and what consistency should it be?
For Zappa's activity level and weight, he is supposed to get 1 1/3:1 1/3 ratio meat to Honest Kitchen. It also says I need to add 1-1.5 cups of water for every 1 cup of Honest Kitchen. I don't want soup consistency.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

http://leerburg.com/honestkitchen.htm

There is a video there that shows what it's like after it's mixed with a cup and a half of water. You could always start with one cup and add more once it's soaked up.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

As you let it sit with the water in it, it gets pretty stiff. 

I used to feed a lot of soup consistency food though when I blended my own veggies, eggs, etc. Mine don't care how its served.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I like to feed THK soupy too, I just pour it over the rest of the food like gravy, YUMMM!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Zappa's not big on soupy, but you guys were right. It does get pretty stiff and I had to do the entire 1.5 cups. It smelled kinda gross, but Zappa gobbled it down. I just need to see how his GI handles it tonight.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, mine had a lovely bout of diarrhea after the first meal...new food thing. After that, they all have tolerated it very well and love it.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I weigh mine--4 ounces of dry HK and 12 ounces of hot, not boiling, water for every pound of raw meat that I have on hand to mix with it. I rehydrate the HK, letting it stand for 15 minutes, then mix in the raw meat. I then weigh it out into 1 meal portions for my 3 dogs (18 ounces or so) and freeze.

~Kristin


----------

